# Nichts für Angsthasen: Die wohl gruseligsten Horror-Spiele aller Zeiten



## MaxFalkenstern (9. August 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Nichts für Angsthasen: Die wohl gruseligsten Horror-Spiele aller Zeiten * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Nichts für Angsthasen: Die wohl gruseligsten Horror-Spiele aller Zeiten


----------



## Dosentier (9. August 2012)

Bis auf 1-2 Silent HillTeile, fand ich von den genannten Spielen keins wirklich gruselig.
Wobei beim Spielen von Amnesia war die erste Stunde etwas gruselig aber nachdem man das Spielprinzip durchschaut hat, war es auch eher leichte Kost .

Die restlichen Spiele waren für mein Empfinden auch eher nicht wirklich gruselig.
Am gruseligsten sind eigentlich immer nur die Spiele, in denen man keinerlei Waffen hat oder eben nur eine sehr begrenzte Anzahl und man überwiegend flüchten musste.


----------



## repe666 (9. August 2012)

Amnesia ist ein gutes Gruselspiel, auch die Silent Hill - Reihe (1-3). Fear 2 sicher nicht. Es gibt einige Spiele, die eigentlich dem Horror/Grusel-Genre zuzuschreiben sind, die jedoch einige nette Levels oder Missionen haben, die ziemlich cool waren, z.b. die Mission mit dem verfallenen Hotel in Vampires: Bloodlines, oder in Thief 3.
Eventuell könnte man der Liste noch "Scratches" hinzufügen. Wer Point&Click + Grusel mag, kann da ruhig mal reinschnuppern, somal das Game sicher nicht mehr als ein paar Euronen kosten sollte...


----------



## repe666 (9. August 2012)

*..die eigentlich *nicht* dem Horror....

sollte es heißen


----------



## DanCooper (9. August 2012)

Ich vermisse da jetzt noch Condemned: Criminal Origins und The Suffering. Ich fand beide gruseliger als zB. Doom3.


----------



## osti1 (9. August 2012)

Als was mich gegruselt hat waren die unterirdischen Levels in Stalker shadow of chernobyl.
Nicht wegen den Schockmomenten sonder wegen der Atmo. diese drehenden Lampen mit dem quietschenden Geräusch. Die alten Wasserrohre die Geräusche von sich gaben.
Das war echt tolle Atmosphäre bei der ich beim ersten mal spielen echt langsam vorwärts gegangen bin.
Ich finde die Atmo ist viel wichtiger als ein paar monster die einfach aus einer Tür rausspringen. In DeadSpace war das ganz grosses Kino. Tolle atmo und gegner die vor einem auftauchen.


----------



## dohderbert (9. August 2012)

4sure hat mich Amnesia am meisten fertig gemacht xD


----------



## RedDragon20 (9. August 2012)

Also, ich fand Amnesia fürchterlich langweilig. Ich hab mich nicht einmal erschrocken und wär nach gut einer Stunde spielen fast eingepennt. Wohl bemerkt, ich hatte Licht aus, Headset auf und nichts weiter an, als dieses Spiel. Perfekte Vorraussetzungen für ein Horrorspiel, aber Amnesia ließ mich kalt.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (9. August 2012)

ich hab mehr angst bei spielen wie mw3 oder bf3 das alle shooter in zukunft genauso scheiße werden der eine mit üblen lags und miesester grafik und der andere wo man maximal 20% accuracy haben kann weil jede pistole gleich direkt maximale supression verursacht und die kugeln überall hinfliegen nur nicht da wo man grad hinzielt.


----------



## Skyler93 (9. August 2012)

Meinst du etwa battlefield mit 20% accuracy? weil dann trololo


----------



## Skyler93 (9. August 2012)

ich find eher bei battlefield sinds sogar viel zu viel accuracy ;P


----------



## Kabocha (9. August 2012)

Schön das früher oder später jeder Kommentarbereich zu einem Thread der Marke "Battlefield VS Call of Duty" wird.
Solange die Leute sonst keine Probleme haben^^
Aber hey, was könnte spannender sein als zu lesen, dass Bf3 und MW3 totaler Mist sind, was aber gar nicht stimmt, weil Bf3 tausend mal besser aussieht und klingt und überhaupt und bla aber das ist ja auch wieder gelogen, weil MW3 soviel toller ist und schneller aber das stimmt ja auch gar nicht und bla.
Herrlich erfrischend^^

Eigentlich wollte ich ja hier nur schreiben, dass unter dem Bild zu Amnesia ein kleiner Fehler ist:
Frictional Games hat mit ihrem Horrorspiel Frictional Games ganze Arbeit geleistet?
Also ich finde ja Naughty Dogs neustes Spiel Naughty Dog besser ;D


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (9. August 2012)

Kabocha schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich ja hier nur schreiben, dass unter dem Bild zu Amnesia ein kleiner Fehler ist:
> Frictional Games hat mit ihrem Horrorspiel Frictional Games ganze Arbeit geleistet?
> Also ich finde ja Naughty Dogs neustes Spiel Naughty Dog besser ;D



Upps!  Hab den Fehler korrigiert, danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Skaty12 (9. August 2012)

Also ich würde in die Sammlung ganz ehrlich noch die DayZ Mod hinzufügen.
Wenn man mal seine Ausrüstung hat, zuckt man bei jedem Geräusch und bei anderen Spielern zitter ich am ganzen Körper


----------



## PabloCHILE (9. August 2012)

FEAR 2? ähm...nö! wenn dann FEAR 1 + XP!


ps: FEAR 2 war zu sehr auf Action ausgelegt


----------



## billy336 (9. August 2012)

was noch zu den gruseligsten gehören soll, ich aber selber noch nie gespielt habe ist fatal frame. 

silent hill empfand ich als weniger gruselig als viel mehr als psychohorrortrip. 

die dead space games sind zu anfang wirklich kaum spielbar, hat man sich aber nach ein paar leveln an die viecher gewöhnt, schläft auch der "erschreckeffekt" ein.


----------



## Cornholio85 (9. August 2012)

Wundert mich etwas das ihr Nightmare House 2 nicht auch dabei habt.
Es ist ebenfalls kostenlos und hier erhältlich. 
http://nh2.wecreatestuff.com/


----------



## golani79 (9. August 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Also, ich fand Amnesia fürchterlich langweilig. Ich hab mich nicht einmal erschrocken und wär nach gut einer Stunde spielen fast eingepennt. Wohl bemerkt, ich hatte Licht aus, Headset auf und nichts weiter an, als dieses Spiel. Perfekte Vorraussetzungen für ein Horrorspiel, aber Amnesia ließ mich kalt.


 
Scheinst ja ziemlich abgebrüht zu sein


----------



## UthaSnake (9. August 2012)

Fear 2 fand ich (!) eigentlich nur den Schulkorridor gruselig!
Und Doom 3 war auch so die erste halbe Stunde gruselig, dann allerdings war es einfah nur noch ein Shooter mit Monstern!

Da hat mich Stalker an einigen Passagen schon mehr erschrocken


----------



## TheClayAllison (9. August 2012)

Dead Space 1 hab ich in der Nacht gezockt und das war sehr heftig. Es sind diese beklemmden Geräusche wie das Klopfen, Flüstern und Schritte etc. die man im Hintergrund hört und wo einem der Schauer über den Rücken läuft und man denkt gleich...gleich passiert was...nee doch nich... und dann AAAAAHH  Das hat Dead Space richtig gut eingefangen und das Setting mit der verlassenen Station... einfach perfekt!


----------



## xNomAnorx (9. August 2012)

An Amnesia kommt meiner Meinung nach kein anderes Spiel ran. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern je solche Angst gehabt zu haben           Was ist das eigentlich für ein Screenshot aus Penumbra? Ich hab alle drei Teile durch aber kann mich nicht erinnern je dieses Vieh gesehen zu haben...


----------



## PabloCHILE (9. August 2012)

entschuldige @TheClayAllison,das ich copy and paste anwende auf deinen Text aber diese Textpassage: 

"Es sind diese beklemmden Geräusche wie das Klopfen, Flüstern und Schritte etc. die man im Hintergrund hört und wo einem der Schauer über den Rücken läuft und man denkt gleich...gleich passiert was...nee doch nich... und dann AAAAAHH"


passt auch zu gut auf FEAR 1,sozusagen wie die Faust aufs Auge vorallem wenn die böse Rotzgöre Alma urplotzlich auftauchte...


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. August 2012)

Mir würden da noch einfallen:

Nocturne
Call of Cthulhu - Dark Corners of the Earth
Condemned
The Thing bzw. im Deutschen Das Ding
Cryostasis
Darkness Within 1 & 2
Obscure 1 & 2


----------



## Corsa500 (9. August 2012)

PabloCHILE schrieb:


> FEAR 2? ähm...nö! wenn dann FEAR 1 + XP!
> 
> 
> ps: FEAR 2 war zu sehr auf Action ausgelegt


 Naja Horror ist ja doch subjektiv auszulegen und... Um ehrlich zu sein haben sowohl FEAR 2 als auch F3AR mir eine Heidenangst eingejagt... Also das Potenzial haben sie anscheinend je nach Zielperson schon und können dementsprechend auch als gruselige Horrospiele klassifiziert werden


----------



## terrorluigi (9. August 2012)

ich fand dead space nicht wirklich gruselig eher langweilig


----------



## RedDragon20 (9. August 2012)

PabloCHILE schrieb:


> FEAR 2? ähm...nö! wenn dann FEAR 1 + XP!
> 
> 
> ps: FEAR 2 war zu sehr auf Action ausgelegt


 
Aber als Shooter war FEAR 2 trotzdem kein schlechter. Fand ich zumindest.



golani79 schrieb:


> Scheinst ja ziemlich abgebrüht zu sein


 
Würd ich jetzt so nicht sagen. Es gab z.B. bei FEAR die ein oder andere Stelle, wo ich mir durchaus vor Schreck das Headset vom Kopf riss. Und jedesmal dann, wenn dieses kleine dämliche Blag hinter mir auftauchte.  
Aber vielleicht lag es einfach nur daran, dass Amnesia so wenig Abwechslung bot. Gänzlich reiner Horror liegt mir nicht und finde es auf Dauer langweilig. Und ich brauch zwischen all den Horroreinlagen auch mal flottere Szenen.


----------



## billy336 (9. August 2012)

trotz dead space, silent hill, amnesia und vielen anderen horror-games habe ich mich nie so eingeschissen wie in der wiege von thief III

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nRCAReT5BQ


----------



## PabloCHILE (9. August 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aber als Shooter war FEAR 2 trotzdem kein schlechter. Fand ich zumindest.........


 
das will ich wohl meinen! ich hatte mich ja nur auf + oder - bezogen(mehr schock oder eben mehr action)

und nur so nebenbei: da ich Fan der 3logie bin habe ich natürlich auch alle Teile! + alle *Add-on's, gefallen haben Sie mir alle*


----------



## golani79 (9. August 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht lag es einfach nur daran, dass Amnesia so wenig Abwechslung bot. Gänzlich reiner Horror liegt mir nicht und finde es auf Dauer langweilig. Und ich brauch zwischen all den Horroreinlagen auch mal flottere Szenen.


 
Amnesia finde ich schon sehr heftig - und das, obwohl ich normalerweise auch kein Weichei bin was solche Spiele oder auch krassere Filme betrifft ^^


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (9. August 2012)

Bei Dead Space hat sich die Liste ins Unglaubwürdige katapultiert. Das Game ist so gruselig wie Rollercoaster Tycoon.


----------



## Spambot (9. August 2012)

Da fehlt eindeutig Aliens vs. Predator 2


----------



## MisterSmith (9. August 2012)

Der eine hat Angst vor Spinnen, ein anderer vor engen Räumen. Ich kann mich auch irren, aber vielleicht ist dies der Grund weshalb es so unterschiedliche Bewertungen hier gibt.
*
Alien vs. Predator 2*
Nichts hat mich bis jetzt mehr erschreckt in einem Spiel als die kleinen flinken Viecher. *schauder*  Ich hatte mir jetzt auch ein Video zu dem Spiel angeschaut, ich bin wohl nicht der einzige der anfängt rückwärts zu laufen wenn die angestürmt kommen.


----------



## ING (9. August 2012)

amnesia fand ich nur am anfang sehr bedrückend, wenn man die ersten monster überstanden hat ists routiniertes stealth gameplay und fand ich nicht mehr wirklich spannend weil der tod keinerlei konsequenzen hat. hätte mir gewünscht das man (nach einer ohnmacht) nur noch eingeschränkt weiterspielen kann wie zb. ein beschränktes sichtfeld, dumpfe akkustik, tinitus, verzögerte reaktion usw, solange bis es unspielbar ist und man von vorne anfangen muss 

dead space fand ich niemals gruselig, dafür ist es zu sehr auf action getrimmt, auch der erste teil schon.

die indie und mod-szene ist in dem genre inzwischen deutlich erfolgreicher düstere atmos zu schaffen, *1916* ist ein gutes beispiel. spielt in den gräben des ersten weltkriegs und die tolle optik und akkustik erzeugen echt beklemmnde momente, nur die raptoren hätte man austauschen sollen^^

für amnesia gibts gute costum maps wie *white night* was mir von der atmo sogar besser gefallen hat als das hauptgame.


----------



## Muckimann (9. August 2012)

von genannten Spielen finde ich Slender am Schlimmsten. Amnesia ist zwar auch ein sehr gutes Spiel und geht schon auch in die gleiche Richtung, aber wie schon gesagt, nutzt sich das Prinzip auf die Dauer ab. Es dauert ja auchn paar Stunden das durchzuspielen, wohingegen ne Slendersession grade mal 20 min oder so dauert.

In diesem Sinne kann ich noch scp-087 empfehlen
SCP-087 - Download - CHIP Online

Is so ähnlich wie Slender, also kostenlos, Spielumfang, Grafikqualität...mehr will ich auch nich spoilern.
Am besten gar nich großartig die Beschreibung durchlesen, einfach drauf loszocken.


----------



## OField (9. August 2012)

FEAR 1 und 2 haben bei mir stellenweise heftige Panikattacken und Angstzustände  verursacht. Fear 3 habe ich im Koop durchgespielt und fand es dadurch überhaupt nicht gruselig.


----------



## weisauchnicht (10. August 2012)

Find Ich jetzt alle nicht so spannend bis auf silent hill,aber da fehlt schon luft.... - Ich glaub ich bin einfach zuviel gewöhnt schon. 

Ein Spiel bei dem der klick auf's desktopsymbol dir schon angst macht wäre mal was.Irgendwas richtiges abgedrehtes,was alle elemente der obigen spiele zum absoluten Kindergeburtstag werden lässt!

Auch Amnesia ist jetzt nicht so spannend wie es immer alle machen wollen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (9. März 2019)

Dead Space konnte sein Grusel nur mit Surround Sound Atmosphäre richtig entfalten, wenn man nebenbei TV guckt kann sowas wie Immersion sich eh nie entfalten.

Amnesia steht aber definitiv ganz weit oben, aber da war noch  Clive Barkers Undying, das war seinerzeit(2001) auch cool.
Clive Barkers Jericho (2007) fand ich auch stellenweise nett, da wurde man aber stellenweise massiv aus der Immersion gerissen.


----------



## OdesaLeeJames (10. März 2019)

Also, Outlast bzw. The Evil Within gehören mittlerweile auch auf die Liste und für eine fette Portion kranken Psycho Horror fand ich Manhunt  am schlimmsten.


----------



## LOX-TT (10. März 2019)

OdesaLeeJames schrieb:


> Also, Outlast bzw. The Evil Within gehören mittlerweile auch auf die Liste und für eine fette Portion kranken Psycho Horror fand ich Manhunt  am schlimmsten.



Ich glaub nicht dass die Liste geupdatet wird, das Thema ist 7 Jahre alt und erfuhr in der Zeit kein Update.

Aber damit der Post nicht völlig OffTopic bleibt, werfe ich auch mal was in den Raum
Alien: Isolation und Until Dawn (wobei das mehr Jump-Scares dort sind, von denen man erschrickt und diese "Beweg dich bloß nicht"-Sachen, die falls man verkackt fast immer zu einem Charakter-Tod führten, vor allem gegen Ende)


----------



## OdesaLeeJames (10. März 2019)

Ohhh ja Alien gehört auf alle Felle auf die Liste!   Until Dawn gabs ja nur für Konsolen  - daher nie gezockt.


----------



## HansHa (10. März 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht dass die Liste geupdatet wird, das Thema ist 7 Jahre alt und erfuhr in der Zeit kein Update.
> 
> Aber damit der Post nicht völlig OffTopic bleibt, werfe ich auch mal was in den Raum
> Alien: Isolation und Until Dawn (wobei das mehr Jump-Scares dort sind, von denen man erschrickt und diese "Beweg dich bloß nicht"-Sachen, die falls man verkackt fast immer zu einem Charakter-Tod führten, vor allem gegen Ende)



Bei Alien Isolation bin ich dabei, zumindest bis man den Flammenwerfer hat. Danach ist das Alien nur noch lästig und keine Gefahr mehr. Aber Until Dawn? Absoluter B-Movie Teenietrash, am gruseligsten waren noch meine Wutausbrüche wegen dieser dämlichen Quick Time Events


----------

